# Camo....OK, Enough is Enough



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm so sick and tired of seeing everything made in camo I could scream!!! Enough is enough. I know.....people build what sells and they can make money from. I just wish someone somewhere would get off this camo kick.

I really don't want binoculars, knives, etc. in camo.....when I lay them on the ground (or any other place), I really don't want to look for 5 minutes to find them again.

And I really don't like not having a non-camo selection of good quality hunting clothes to select from. I don't like camo. There I said it!!!

I know there is some non-camo clothing and other items to choose from, but the selection is extremely limited. Plus it would be nice to have some clothing that would double for other purposes......

The bottom line is that the folks at Real Tree, Mossy Oak, etc. have gotten a very fat wallet by convincing folks that they have to wear camo to be successful. Bullpucky.... Unless you are hunting upland birds, turkeys, or waterfowl, camo is just not necessary. I can't tell you the number of times I've been on the ground wearing blaze orange (which I don't like either!!!) and have had deer within 10 or 15 yards of me and didn't have a clue I was there. Deer can't see colors like people can, and this "breaking up your outline" garbage is just that... Garbage.

Now, I suppose I'll never get a job working for Bill Jordan, but Bill......how about some "Real Hunter" items that hunters can wear to football games, skiing, etc. without feeling like an idiot.

In the meantime, I'll wear my Johnson Woolen's Jacket (maybe someone will think I'm a woodcutter :lol: ), blue jeans, and my Red Sox Cap.

There....now I feel better. :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like camo. In fact, I think I'll get my wife a camo neglige for Christmas.  8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you get your wife camo undies can you even see them? oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Who cares? :huh: :huh: dd: dd:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

huntin1 is so old he wouldn't know what to do anymore anyway..... :wink: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess I don't mind it too much. If ya don't like it, you don't have to buy it I guess is how I feel on the subject. I was dumb enough to buy a camo range finder, well I dropped it while tracking for my buck I shot with my bow this fall. Ended up finding it right where he dropped. Other than that, I'll usually buy the stuff in black or brown or whatever and save $10.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I wasn't going to mess with you anymore but I can't help it!!

huntin1 is so old he remembers when dirt was made.....

huntin1 is so old he has a Jesus starter jacket......

huntin1 is so old he used to babysit Yoda......

And huntin1 is so old Jurassic Park brought back memories....

Sorry man.....I couldn't resist!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That's OK you young whipper snapper.

Just remember....Old age and treachery will overcome youth and enthusiasm, EVERY TIME!!!!!!

And besides, you must be right about not knowing what to do with it, my wife says that all the time.  :-? :-?

And, for your information I don't just remember when dirt was made, I helped make it!!!!  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Here's a pic of my wifes truck. It has wetland camo around the bottom. (her idea) We never get tired of camo. [siteimg]622[/siteimg]


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

leadshot said:


> Here's a pic of my wifes truck. It has wetland camo around the bottom. (her idea) We never get tired of camo. [siteimg]622[/siteimg]


This is going to be the color of my new truck..... :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey stonebroke, why are you so upset about camo patterns and clothing choices? I know that Montana has many different stores in which to shop in, as well as I am sure that you must have access to the internet since you are on-line here. So my question too you is then why not exercise other options or try shopping in other stores. Even Gander Mountain and Sportsmens Warehouse have cloths other than camo patterns, heck they even carry the exact same jacket you pictured for the next color of your next truck. I get my blue jeans at mills fleet and Jc pennies, I get my shirts at various places depending on the style, weather they be for work or play. Your right deer do not see a variouty of colors although after some very exstensive testing they have determined that they can see bright colors only one or two at that. However most hunters do use camo for just that hunting, seldom if ever do you see people going out to functions dressed in camo unless that is the required dress code for the evening. Most functions like RGS, FF, DU, MDHA, DWF, you see folks dressed in casual cakkis, and button up shirt. So try shopping at other places than the local sporting goods store, you may have to wear you camo clothing to pennies once and then you will have new clothes to wear in the store the next time, so your public embarrasment should be limited to a one time event. Remember also that some folks don't see plade wool jackets as a fashion statement either, so no matter how fetching you find wool plade it is not everyones first choice either. Good luck on your venture to find outerwear and clothing that fits your lifestyle and your needs.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

stonebroke,

I want to be with when you go to the dealership to order your new truck. I want to see the look on the salesmans face when you tell him you want a "green flannel" paint scheme!!! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

camo rocks! if they made camo toliet paper id buy it!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Camo toilet paper wouldn't hide $hit !!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

stonebroke said:


> Unless you are hunting upland birds, turkeys, or waterfowl, camo is just not necessary


You need camo to hunt upland :huh:

I thought you only need a spread of 100 hardcore flocked pheasant decoys, and a foiles straightmeatpheasant call??


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> stonebroke said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are hunting upland birds, turkeys, or waterfowl, camo is just not necessary
> ...


I'm orginally from Ellendale. I know how crazy some of those boys get down there. Oakes isn't that far away. Just remember when you're sitting in your spread and calling in pheasants, don't think those guys won't shoot at you from the road because they will. :lol:

Espeacially if you see G/O's pickup....those guys don't even get out of the truck. :wink:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Last time I checked, there is a larger selection of non-camo clothes than camo clothes. If your looking for durable non-camo clothes, look at carhart brand clothes. Their coats are very durable and warm. Maybe it is just me, but it looks like you might just be trying to start another argument on here.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

How is it that no matter what the thread is that starts out one of you boarder dwellers always manages to turn it into a guide thing or a res vs nr issue how the HE// do you pull that off anyway?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I just threw the upland birds in there to see who was paying attention. :lol: The point is that birds can see color, but deer can't.

I guess I'm in the minority here......that's ok..... It just means that all the good looking women will see me first. :wink:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Stonebroke, did we miss your point here? my understanding was that you disliked camo clothing, most of us simply pointed out were else to try looking and even to find what you already have. What did we miss that makes you think that your the minority? Please fill us in so that we know what we missed.

Thanks J.D.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Mmmmm....caaaaamo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> stonebroke said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm in the minority here......that's ok..... It just means that all the good looking women will see me first. :wink:
> ...


Do they make velcro gloves in non-camo?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice post Chubmaster!!!!!!!! :rollin:

That's funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

jd mn/nd said:


> How is it that no matter what the thread is that starts out one of you boarder dwellers always manages to turn it into a guide thing or a res vs nr issue how the HE// do you pull that off anyway?


It was a joke. You know....Ha Ha....Heh heh....funny funny!!

Geeeshhhh. :roll:

I'm pretty sure g/o knows when I'm joking and when I'm not. He does have a good sense of humor. I will admit that!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Don't worry jiffy i wear blaze orange hat, while sitting in my spread of pheasant dekes and i'm pretty quick if they decide to shoot :wink:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I've seriously considered ordering a large pheasant decal and slapping it on the decoy trailer to see if I can totaly confuse a few people. One thing I don't understand, however, is the need for a camo rifle. Hello???


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I love camo as a matter of fact im wearing a camo sweatshirt right now, and when i got to Sportsmans in a few min. im gunna put on my camo coat and get into my truck with my camo seat covers and call someone on my phone with a camo cover on that. then when i get back im gunna go sit in my camo chair and eat some food out of my camo dishes. and then when i got to cut my food ill use my brown knife


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I wear camo when I am hunting geese. Sometimes I don't even wear it then. Not always a need to.

I generally don't wear it in public. I tend to find that obnoxious.

You guys can wear your camo suit in your camo truck on your way to marry your cousin in her camo dress. That's your choice if you so prefer. I do not have anything against a ******* enjoying his camoflauge.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I love going to the rifle range and seeing JoeBob wearing his camo from head to toe and then going down to the 200 or 300 yard targets. That is so cool, you blend in so well..... :roll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you REALLY want to get some strange looks. Put on a ghillie and take a stroll around the block. When somebody comes down the street hit the ground and don't move. But make sure you do it on the sidewalk so you stick out like a sore thumb and make sure they see you do it. I almost made two cars have a head on collision doing that. If figured I'd better quit it after that. Chalk that one up to "the stupid things guys do when drunk and your buddies dare you to do something". It was pretty funny though!! I must admit!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> If you REALLY want to get some strange looks. Put on a ghillie and take a stroll around the block. When somebody comes down the street hit the ground and don't move. But make sure you do it on the sidewalk so you stick out like a sore thumb and make sure they see you do it. I almost made two cars have a head on collision doing that. If figured I'd better quit it after that. Chalk that one up to "the stupid things guys do when drunk and your buddies dare you to do something". It was pretty funny though!! I must admit!!


Ha Ha, hey look, it's a Wookie!

I think I might try that sometime. Better wait till the wife goes somewhere first though. She already thinks I'm nuts. 

T-Shot,

Don't "need" a camo rifle, but I wanted one so I painted mine. So what?

One thing I don't understand is someone who "needs" so many decoys that he has to have a trailer to haul them. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T Shot said:


> I've seriously considered ordering a large pheasant decal and slapping it on the decoy trailer to see if I can totaly confuse a few people. One thing I don't understand, however, is the need for a camo rifle. Hello???


When calling predators the closer you can get them in the more exciting. If they are ten yards or less those stainless rifles, or even black stock rifles stick out like a sore thumb. No, a person doesn't need them that close, but it's a challenge to do it.

Mossymo's point I certainly agree with.

As long as were talking camo, why do the idiot manufacturers put black of dark brown collar and cuffs on snow camo jackets?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I am not a big user of camo, I do however have a soft spot for alll things snow camo.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Mmmmm....caaaaamo.


I didn't see the outfit... was it camo?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The chubby is coming back !!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Camo is way over rated notice this picture of my son on the left with no camo and me on the right with camo and the caribou in the middle shot by the kid on the left with no camo  
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=5865

[siteimg]5865[/siteimg]


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I understand the need for a camo rifle for predator hunting, when you are calling them in close. I still find it a little funny that there is a need to camo something that is used for long range shooting. But, to each his own. And you are right, I think I have waay too many pheasant decoys.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

But when you guys buy new pheasant decoys, do you want big foots or GHG's.......................... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd say 75% of my pheasant decoys are big foots with the extra long tail option. They cost a little more but the birds sure flock to them!! 

I'm looking at the new robo-pheasant. Has anybody ever used these??  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman stated:


> If they are ten yards or less those stainless rifles, or even black stock rifles stick out like a sore thumb.


Tshot wrote:


> I still find it a little funny that there is a need to camo something that is used for long range shooting.


Tshot you see to Plainsman in his senile feeble state, 10 yards is a long range shot. Please don't tease him about it. He already feels bad. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I suppose camo diet coke cans are out the question. Probably wouldn't help bring birds around much during that lul in the action anyway since they seem to only fly when the shiney aluminum peeks itself from the blind bag.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

That Whole Pheasent Drcoys.. at first i thought you guys were Serious.. and i was like OMG.. there Friggin Nuts in ND.. then i relised you were joking...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> there Friggin Nuts in ND


No...you were right...we are nuts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Tshot you see to Plainsman in his senile feeble state, 10 yards is a long range shot. Please don't tease him about it. He already feels bad.


I forgot I wrote in this form. Who am I again? What, you don't think ten yards is a long shot? Takes me half an hour to get to a deer after I shoot them at that distance.

Not only that, I first screwed up an edited your post instead of quoting it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

And while I'm at it, I don't like blaze orange either. It might be necessary in states with heavy hunting pressure like Pennsylvania, but not on the plains of Montana and other Western States. As far as I'm concerned, Blaze Orange's primary purpose is so that Game Wardens and Landowners can see where the hunters are and what they're doing. I do not know of even one study that has been done that proves Blaze Orange saves lives. It's not mandatory in all states....Vermont for one, and hunting accidents there are very rare. Most hunters there wear red plaid or green plaid. A few wear orange, but not too many.

The most logical use for blaze orange is when hunting upland birds.....where people tend to hunt togehter, are close to each other, etc. (like in hunting pheasants where you have blockers), yet in Montana blaze orange is not required for bird hunters.....only big game hunters!!! That makes no sense whatsoever. When bird hunting a hunter needs to make a split second decision on whether to shoot or not (when hunting with others).... You never know where a bird is going to flush from, which direction it's going to fly, etc. So, blaze orange makes some sense there but with Big Game Hunting a hunter is usually shooting at a longer distance, judging antlers, looking through scopes and binoculars, etc. There is absolutely no reason for blaze orange in the western states.

The only thing I like about blaze orange is that sometimes I can see other hunters so I know not to go where they're at and mess their hunt up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> The only thing I like about blaze orange is that sometimes I can see other hunters so I know not to go where they're at and mess their hunt up.


That is reason enough to use it. Also, deer hunting turns perfectly "sane" people into idiots!!! That is another good reason to need blaze when hunting!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> if they made camo toliet paper id buy it!!


 They do!!!!!!!!!
Problem is you can't find it when you need it.  

While I don't "hate" camo it is unfortunate that more non-camo hunting cloths are made. What I mean is most hunting clothes have features designed specifically for hunters. Pockets in certain areas and of certain sizes and shapes, cloth fibers designed for specific tasks, shell loops and etc. It is difficult to find non-camo cloths with these features. The manufaturers even screw up the camo clothing they make. One feature I particularly hate is when they make a reasonably quiet outer shell only to line it with a noisy (especially when it gets really cold) nylon liner. About the only decent coat I have found for bowhunting in subfreezing temps is a heavy wool coat. Everything else sounds like fingernails on the chalkboard at 10 degrees.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Although I support the use of blaze orange for rifle hunting, it has a downside. Many deer hunters are lacking in the smarts department and, since all rifle hunters are required to wear orange afield, think that anything that isn't blaze orange during rifle season isn't human.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Camo and Blaze Orange. I don't like 'em at all. What's an old fart to do anyway!! :lol: I guess I was born about 150 years too late. :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

..easy now...it says he's from Montana.

Blaze orange JUST MAKES SENSE. DON'T BE AN IDIOT OUT THERE, wear blaze orange...because there's IDIOTS OUT THERE!!!


----------

